# I never get to have fun at work.



## BiggusGeekus (Oct 11, 2005)

BOSS: Why is nobody around?  I need someone here to make a decision.
ME: Hey!  I'll make the decision for you!
BOSS: Can you sign a check for half a million dollars?
ME: Sure!
BOSS: Will the check be any good?
ME: That's accounting's problem.


He didn't let me do it.  I never get to have any fun.

Pout.


----------



## Rel (Oct 11, 2005)

You should go into business for yourself.  Then you don't even have to wear pants around the office.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Oct 11, 2005)

Make your fun a different way.  Tell your boss you can't do that, but you can sign one thousand checks for $500.


----------



## was (Oct 11, 2005)

You ought to point out that every time he's looking for someone to complete a task, you're the only one around.


----------



## reveal (Oct 11, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> You should go into business for yourself.  Then you don't even have to wear pants around the office.




He already doesn't wear the pants at home. Why take away his last shred of decensy?


----------



## Rel (Oct 11, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> He already doesn't wear the pants at home. Why take away his last shred of decensy?




Because I CAN!!  Hahahaha!


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Oct 11, 2005)

Dang.

Rel took my decency.

If anyone needs some extra decency, ask Rel.  He's got mine.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 11, 2005)

Who wants extra decency?  I'm campaigning to change our corporate dress code from "business casual" to "clothing optional."

Just because I want to sit here in my cubicle nude, mind you.  I can't think of anyone here at the office that I actually want to _see_ naked.


----------



## Rel (Oct 11, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> Dang.
> 
> Rel took my decency.
> 
> If anyone needs some extra decency, ask Rel.  He's got mine.




Don't worry.  Although I might keep your decency laying around (most likely to sell on ebay), there's no danger that I might actually USE it.


----------



## Mystery Man (Oct 11, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Who wants extra decency?  I'm campaigning to change our corporate dress code from "business casual" to "clothing optional."
> 
> Just because I want to sit here in my cubicle nude, mind you.  I can't think of anyone here at the office that I actually want to _see_ naked.




On the other side of that coin, what makes you think anyone at your office wants to see _you_ naked?


----------



## Mystery Man (Oct 11, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> BOSS: Why is nobody around?  I need someone here to make a decision.




_He_ needs someone to make a decision? What are they paying _him_ for?


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Oct 11, 2005)

To lay the blame on someone else who made the decision of course.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 11, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> On the other side of that coin, what makes you think anyone at your office wants to see _you_ naked?



Well, I'm a self-centered knob.  I don't care what _they_ want to see.


----------



## Rel (Oct 11, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Well, I'm a self-centered knob.  I don't care what _they_ want to see.




I, for one, am in favor of an immediate, 80%, across-the-board reduction in how often you refer to your knob.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Oct 11, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> To lay the blame on someone else who made the decision of course.




He's a good guy.

He can't go around writing $500,000 checks though.  Beats me why _I'm_ not allowed to.  I even told him I'd spend it on cool stuff, like a tricked out Alienware system and plasma screen so I could play World of Warcraft at the office.  All I got was the ususal eye-rolling thing that people do around me all the time.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Oct 11, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> He's a good guy.
> 
> He can't go around writing $500,000 checks though.  Beats me why _I'm_ not allowed to.  I even told him I'd spend it on cool stuff, like a tricked out Alienware system and plasma screen so I could play World of Warcraft at the office.  All I got was the ususal eye-rolling thing that people do around me all the time.



Next time you write a check for 500k get me one of those too, cause um...I'm a very honest lesbian or something.  That should indicate some need for corporate spending right?


----------



## Rel (Oct 11, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Next time you write a check for 500k get me one of those too, cause um...I'm a very honest lesbian or something.  That should indicate some need for corporate spending right?




Trust me when I say that were I the head of a multi-national mega-corporation, our annual spending on "very honest lesbians or something" would be considerably more than a measly half million dollars.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Oct 11, 2005)

WooHoo for me and pumpkins everywhere!  "Can I help you with that to your car madame?"


----------



## GlassJaw (Oct 12, 2005)

My job is always fun except when I have to go on travel and I get all the way to Logan (which sucks I begin with) and then find out that all the flights have been cancelled because of the weather and a non-functioning radar system even though the Logan website said absolutely NOTHING about it.  I hate Logan.


----------



## Belen (Oct 12, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> You should go into business for yourself.  Then you don't even have to wear pants around the office.




Or while posting on ENWorld.  Rel- The Naked Poster.


----------



## Belen (Oct 12, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> WooHoo for me and pumpkins everywhere!  "Can I help you with that to your car madame?"




<sigh> Rel and his pumpkin pie....I heard he likes extra cinnamon.


----------



## Rel (Oct 12, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> <sigh> Rel and his pumpkin pie....I heard he likes extra cinnamon.




Fact O' The Day:  Did you know that the smell of pumpkin pie is an aphrodisiac for men?  True story.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 12, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Fact O' The Day:  Did you know that the smell of pumpkin pie is an aphrodisiac for men?  True story.



 I was going to ask where you learned that.  But - I've changed my mind.  I do *not* want to know where you discovered that tid-bit.


----------



## Rel (Oct 12, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I was going to ask where you learned that.  But - I've changed my mind.  I do *not* want to know where you discovered that tid-bit.




I'm telling you anyway!  I heard it on NPR a few years ago near Thanksgiving.


----------



## reveal (Oct 12, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'm telling you anyway!  I heard it on NPR a few years ago near Thanksgiving.




National Pornographic Radio?


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 12, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> National Pornographic Radio?



Hey, I'd listen.


----------



## reveal (Oct 12, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Hey, I'd listen.




Ya, but you'd listen to snails mating.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 12, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I was going to ask where you learned that.  But - I've changed my mind.  I do *not* want to know where you discovered that tid-bit.




Rel and his wife standing in the bed room and she's passing different foods to him asking him to smell them and seeing if there's a reaction......


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 12, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> Dang.
> 
> Rel took my decency.
> 
> If anyone needs some extra decency, ask Rel.  He's got mine.



I wrestled with Rel, and managed to grab your decency.

<Gives BiggusGeekus back his decency>


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 12, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I was going to ask where you learned that.  But - I've changed my mind.  I do *not* want to know where you discovered that tid-bit.



His wife probably baked one for him!


----------



## Rel (Oct 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Rel and his wife standing in the bed room and she's passing different foods to him asking him to smell them and seeing if there's a reaction......




The results of this experiment were inconclusive.  It turns out that whenever I get my wife and food in the bedroom at the same time, there's ALWAYS a "reaction".


----------



## reveal (Oct 12, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> The results of this experiment were inconclusive.  It turns out that whenever I get my wife and food in the bedroom at the same time, there's ALWAYS a "reaction".




ZE GOGGLES! ZHEY DO NUTHIN FOR MY MIND'S EYE!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 12, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> The results of this experiment were inconclusive.  It turns out that whenever I get my wife and food in the bedroom at the same time, there's ALWAYS a "reaction".



Is that before or after you eat the food?


----------



## Rel (Oct 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is that before or after you eat the food?




Yes.


----------



## Belen (Oct 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is that before or after you eat the food?




During?

Oi!


----------



## reveal (Oct 12, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Yes.




Oh Rel, you're so funny!


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 12, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Fact O' The Day:  Did you know that the smell of pumpkin pie is an aphrodisiac for men?  True story.



 I LUV pumpkin pie.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 12, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> During?



Really? That must be quite an interesting experience. Please don't share any details.


----------



## Rel (Oct 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Really? That must be quite an interesting experience.




"Now THAT'S what I call a 'sticky situation'."


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 12, 2005)

I drove by a giant pumpkin stand on the way to get my puppy from the kennel.  I thought of Rel.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 12, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> "Now THAT'S what I call a 'sticky situation'."



Monday nights South Park flashing through my mind. Oya!


----------



## Rel (Oct 12, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I drove by a giant pumpkin stand on the way to get my puppy from the kennel.  I thought of Rel.




This made my whole day.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 12, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> This made my whole day.



But it is still early in the day!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 12, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> This made my whole day.



  *tosses hair*  I try.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 12, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *tosses hair*  I try.



What the? Was that a flirt?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What the? Was that a flirt?



 Nope.  I don't flirt with men that aren't my husband.  But, if I did it would include a giggle along side the hair toss.  Giggling is essential to flirting!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 12, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Nope.  I don't flirt with men that aren't my husband.  But, if I did it would include a giggle along side the hair toss.  Giggling is essential to flirting!



I'm going to have to remember that.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to remember that.



 Also remember that when a girl invites you over to her house and says "My mom won't be there" that she *is* flirting with you and she actually wants you to come over.  

*shakes head*  The Universe was SO DENSE when we were in our flirting stages.  I couldn't have been more obvious without refusing to wear a shirt whenever he was around.  Fond memories.

... this thread has gone too far off topic.

So - I get to have fun when I'm at work.  I'm working at home (doing homework and real work at the same time!  SWEET)!  Snuggled up with my puppy, cat, and a nice cup of tea.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 12, 2005)

Well, no worries on my behalf, I am very sensitive to the needs of others. I pick up on it easily. I know I am going to be a great father.


----------



## reveal (Oct 12, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *shakes head*  The Universe was SO DENSE when we were in our flirting stages.  I couldn't have been more obvious without refusing to wear a shirt whenever he was around.  Fond memories.




He's not the only one. When I was 18, a girl I was in driver's ed with stopped by my house, unannounced, and took me to her place, where no one was home. And that's the end of the story. Nothing happened.


----------



## Rel (Oct 12, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> He's not the only one. When I was 18, a girl I was in driver's ed with stopped by my house, unannounced, and took me to her place, where no one was home. And that's the end of the story. Nothing happened.




Dude!  I'm very disappointed.

I was shy as a kid but as I grew up I developed the theory that ALL women are intensely attracted to me to insure that I never missed an opportunity like that.  I mean hey, it's ME, what's not to like?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 12, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Dude!  I'm very disappointed.
> 
> I was shy as a kid but as I grew up I developed the theory that ALL women are intensely attracted to me to insure that I never missed an opportunity like that.  I mean hey, it's ME, what's not to like?



 Hmm... the huge ego?


----------



## reveal (Oct 12, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Hmm... the huge ego?




You're half right.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 12, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Hmm... the huge ego?



ROFL!!!!


----------



## Rel (Oct 12, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Hmm... the huge ego?




Historically speaking, those with huge egos have done well with the ladies.  Why just look at BiggusGeekus...(I call that "bringing the thread full circle".)

Edit:  And by the way, aren't you "the most popular girl on the internet"?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 12, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Historically speaking, those with huge egos have done well with the ladies.  Why just look at BiggusGeekus...(I call that "bringing the thread full circle".)



Eep!


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Oct 12, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Historically speaking, those with huge egos have done well with the ladies.  Why just look at BiggusGeekus.




This is the smartest thing anyone has ever said.

Sometimes I'm really impressed with how good looking I am.  

May as well show a little beefcake for the girls.  Don't worry Universe, I'll show 'em one with my clothes on.  Can't have your marriage breaking up or anything.

Aw jeah.  So beautiful.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 12, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> Aw jeah.  So beautiful.




*swoon*


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Oct 12, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Nope.  I don't flirt with men that aren't my husband.  But, if I did it would include a giggle along side the hair toss.  Giggling is essential to flirting!



Okay note to everyone...she said men, not women....just men.

*does a little pumpkin dance*


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 13, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Okay note to everyone...she said men, not women....just men.
> 
> *does a little pumpkin dance*



 *tosses hair and giggles*    Hey, Lady Acoma... How YOU doin'?


----------



## Crothian (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm fine with this


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm fine with this



 I've heard you have a thing for hot-lesbian-make-out-by-post.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 13, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I've heard you have a thing for hot-lesbian-make-out-by-post.




Universe said he'd never tell about the time him, Rel, and I......

What happens at Gen Con, stays at Gen Con!!


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 13, 2005)

Crothian has a thing for *anything* done by post.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 13, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Crothian has a thing for *anything* done by post.


----------



## Dungannon (Oct 13, 2005)

_*pulls up a beanbag chair and a bowl of popcorn*_

This show just keeps getting better & better.


----------



## reveal (Oct 13, 2005)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> _*pulls up a beanbag chair and a bowl of popcorn*_
> 
> This show just keeps getting better & better.




_Welcome back my friends to the show that never ends
We’re so glad you could attend
Come inside! come inside!
There behind a glass is a real blade of grass
Be careful as you pass.
Move along! move along!

Come inside, the show’s about to start
Guaranteed to blow your head apart
Rest assured you’ll get your money’s worth
The greatest show in heaven, hell or earth.
You’ve got to see the show, it’s a dynamo.
You’ve got to see the show, it’s rock and roll ....

Soon the gypsy queen in a glaze of vaseline
Will perform on guillotine
What a scene! what a scene!
Next upon the stand will you please extend a hand
To alexander’s ragtime band
Roll up! roll up! roll up!
See the show!

Performing on a stool we’ve a sight to make you drool
Seven virgins and a mule
Keep it cool. keep it cool.
We would like it to be known the exhibits that were shown
Were exclusively our own,
All our own. all our own.
Come and see the show! come and see the show! come and see the show!
See the show!_


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 13, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Crothian has a thing for *anything* done by post.



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 13, 2005)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> _*pulls up a beanbag chair and a bowl of popcorn*_
> 
> This show just keeps getting better & better.



It does doesn't it. Auto-refresh keeps the magic alive, without having to lift a finger.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Oct 13, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *tosses hair and giggles*    Hey, Lady Acoma... How YOU doin'?



*giggles and rocks back and forth on her toes twiddling her fingers at Queen D* I'm fine except *pout, pout* My parents left me all alone in this big house...  Want to come keep me company?


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> You should go into business for yourself.  Then you don't even have to wear pants around the office.



I'm supposed to be wearing pants?


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *giggles and rocks back and forth on her toes twiddling her fingers at Queen D* I'm fine except *pout, pout* My parents left me all alone in this big house...  Want to come keep me company?



Why does that sound like a movie plot?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Why does that sound like a movie plot?



I got dibs on the rights to produce!


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Why does that sound like a movie plot?



It is.  If your movie's an essentially plotless porno, that is.


----------



## reveal (Oct 13, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> It is.  If your movie's an essentially plotless porno, that is.




"Plotless porno" is kind of redundant, don't you think?


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> "Plotless porno" is kind of redundant, don't you think?



Well, there's "wall-to-wall" and there's "let's pretend for a few minutes that we're an actual movie and that you're actually (sarcastic chuckle) actresses."


----------



## DaveMage (Oct 13, 2005)

You know, I started reading this thread today, thinking I'd help ol' BG have some fun at work.

Before I knew it, Queen D was talking about her pumpkins (or are those Lady Acoma's?), Crothian is talking about make-out-by post (would there be anyone better at it?), Bront has lost his pants, Joshua Dyal is pormoting naked cubicles, Rel is providing *way* too much information about "breakfast in bed" and poor BG is Luke's father...

And, of course, in a thread about nudity, it's natural that someone named "reveal" is contributing heavily...

(And I'm still trying to figure out the appeal of pornographic radio....)

Wh???


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 13, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> You know, I started reading this thread today, thinking I'd help ol' BG have some fun at work.
> 
> Before I knew it, Queen D was talking about her pumpkins (or are those Lady Acoma's?), Crothian is talking about make-out-by post (would there be anyone better at it?), Bront has lost his pants, Joshua Dyal is pormoting naked cubicles, Rel is providing *way* too much information about "breakfast in bed" and poor BG is Luke's father...
> 
> ...



 ENWorld is the best!


----------



## Elephant (Oct 13, 2005)

This is the single strangest thread I've had the misfortune to stumble across in all my time at ENWorld.

Keep it up, everyone


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 13, 2005)

Elephant said:
			
		

> This is the single strangest thread I've had the misfortune to stumble across in all my time at ENWorld.
> 
> Keep it up, everyone



 *grabs the hands of all contributors and takes a bow*


----------



## reveal (Oct 13, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *grabs the hands of all contributors and takes a bow*




_I wanna take Charles Atlas by the..... haaaand._


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> _I wanna take Charles Atlas by the..... haaaand._



_In just 7 days I can make you a man._

((QueenD + Rocky Horror = LOVE))


----------



## reveal (Oct 13, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> _In just 7 days I can make you a man._
> 
> ((QueenD + Rocky Horror = LOVE))




When I was in COMSEC class, we were talking about something, I don't remember what, but a guy across the room said "I ask for nothing." I yelled back "And you shall get it.... in abundance!"

We were the only two people, out of about 20, who got it. I love that movie.


----------



## Rel (Oct 13, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> You know, I started reading this thread today, thinking I'd help ol' BG have some fun at work.
> 
> Before I knew it, Queen D was talking about her pumpkins (or are those Lady Acoma's?), Crothian is talking about make-out-by post (would there be anyone better at it?), Bront has lost his pants, Joshua Dyal is pormoting naked cubicles, Rel is providing *way* too much information about "breakfast in bed" and poor BG is Luke's father...
> 
> ...




So isn't it fair to say that, provided he's reading this thread, BG is having fun at work?


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Oct 13, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> So isn't it fair to say that, provided he's reading this thread, BG is having fun at work?




Mmmmmmm.  Lady Acoma and Queen D.....

... I have to go to the bathroom ...


----------



## reveal (Oct 13, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmm.  Lady Acoma and Queen D.....
> 
> ... I have to go to the bathroom ...




Just make sure you don't come out with toilet paper stuck to your...........shoe.


----------



## Rel (Oct 13, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmm.  Lady Acoma and Queen D.....
> 
> ... I have to go to the bathroom ...




I rest my case.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 13, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmm.  Lady Acoma and Queen D.....
> 
> ... I have to go to the bathroom ...



See, if everyone used my philosophy for work environment, you wouldn't need to.  You could do it right there. In your cubicle.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 13, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> See, if everyone used my philosophy for work environment, you wouldn't need to.  You could do it right there. In your cubicle.



 *blank stare*

Too far, JD.  Too far.


----------



## reveal (Oct 13, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Too far, JD.  Too far.




Did he gets some on you? He really needs to work on his aim.


----------



## DaveMage (Oct 13, 2005)

Times like this really make me wonder why I even bother reading the other forums....

I learn so much more in threads like this...


----------



## reveal (Oct 13, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Times like this really make me wonder why I even bother reading the other forums....
> 
> I learn so much more in threads like this...




We're like the GI Joe of filth.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Did he gets some on you? He really needs to work on his aim.



No, see, too far would be if I now said, "well she doesn't have a big target tattooed on her back like you do."  But I wouldn't say that.  Because that would be too far.


----------



## reveal (Oct 13, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> No, see, too far would be if I now said, "well she doesn't have a big target tattooed on her back like you do."  But I wouldn't say that.  Because that would be too far.


----------



## Rel (Oct 13, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> No, see, too far would be if I now said, "well she doesn't have a big target tattooed on her back like you do."  But I wouldn't say that.  Because that would be too far.




It's so unusual and interesting watching someone cross a line that I would not cross.


----------



## reveal (Oct 13, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> It's so unusual and interesting watching someone cross a line that I would not cross.




It's a talent.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 13, 2005)

And we seem to have driven QueenD out of the thread too!  Not that I blame her...


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Oct 13, 2005)

Damn and here I was trying to figure out how to work out that pornographic radio thing live in the studio with her...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 13, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> And we seem to have driven QueenD out of the thread too!  Not that I blame her...



 It takes a lot more than what is contined in this thread to drive me away!

I had to go to class.  *blah*

But - I'll be here INSANELY LATE tonight (paper due tomorrow!).


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 13, 2005)

That's good to know.  Every once in a while, I'll say something, and then start to wonder, "I hope that didn't offend who I said that to..."

If I were any smarter, I'd learn to keep my mouth shut just a little bit more.  And yes, I'm aware of the double entendre potential of that statement...


----------



## Dungannon (Oct 13, 2005)

I sit here at work (fully clothed), reading ENWorld, and realize that this qualifies as having fun in the office.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 13, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> That's good to know.  Every once in a while, I'll say something, and then start to wonder, "I hope that didn't offend who I said that to..."
> 
> If I were any smarter, I'd learn to keep my mouth shut just a little bit more.  And yes, I'm aware of the double entendre potential of that statement...



 Well - it would take a *whole lot* to cross that line and offend me, JD.  If you ever DO go too far, I'll virtually slap you and put you in your place.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 13, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Well - it would take a *whole lot* to cross that line and offend me, JD.  If you ever DO go too far, I'll virtually slap you and put you in your place.



And then I'll know.  "And knowing is half the battle."


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 14, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is that before or after you eat the food?




Think American Pie.


'nuff said.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 14, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Universe said he'd never tell about the time him, Rel, and I......
> 
> What happens at Gen Con, stays at Gen Con!!





Did you grab his buttocks too?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> We're like the GI Joe of filth.




I think this should be retitled "Enworld's Gutter" Come in for a nice, warm swim! And don't mind the ooze... it's just Crothian... 




.....We hope.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 14, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> That's good to know.  Every once in a while, I'll say something, and then start to wonder, "I hope that didn't offend who I said that to..."
> 
> If I were any smarter, I'd learn to keep my mouth shut just a little bit more.  And yes, I'm aware of the double entendre potential of that statement...




Reveal doesn't have that kind of tact. I don't think he knows what "tact" is....


----------



## reveal (Oct 14, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Reveal doesn't have that kind of tact. I don't think he knows what "tact" is....




Thanks, you just gave my wife a really good laugh. I told her that someone online said I had no tact. I thought her sarcasm ("No. You? Never. I'm shocked someone would say that.") was the thickest it's been in a while.


----------



## Rel (Oct 14, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Reveal doesn't have that kind of tact. I don't think he knows what "tact" is....




What is this "tact" of which you speak.  Does it have boobs?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 14, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> What is this "tact" of which you speak.  Does it have boobs?




Nope. But it has buttocks for people to grab on to.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Thanks, you just gave my wife a really good laugh. I told her that someone online said I had no tact. I thought her sarcasm ("No. You? Never. I'm shocked someone would say that.") was the thickest it's been in a while.




Happy to oblige!


----------



## reveal (Oct 14, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> What is this "tact" of which you speak.  Does it have boobs?






> *tact* _n._ - Acute sensitivity to what is proper and appropriate in dealing with others, including the ability to speak or act without offending.




She may be right after all.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> She may be right after all.




    

Goes to show how right your wife [and us] are.....


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 14, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> What is this "tact" of which you speak.  Does it have boobs?



I think it's some kind of tool you use to tie people up during S&M.  I'm not sure, though--I've never used it.


----------



## Rel (Oct 14, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I think it's some kind of tool you use to tie people up during S&M.  I'm not sure, though--I've never used it.




Prefer to do things by hand, do ya?


----------



## Belen (Oct 14, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Prefer to do things by hand, do ya?




I am just not touching this one.  It's too easy.


----------



## reveal (Oct 14, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I am just not touching this one.  It's too easy.




Like he hasn't heard *that* one before.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Like he hasn't heard *that* one before.



Not since I was just starting out, at least!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 14, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Prefer to do things by hand, do ya?





While listening to Clarence Carter, no less....


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 14, 2005)

BG--more fun at work: read the Star Wars and sex thread!


----------



## Sigdel (Oct 14, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Fact O' The Day:  Did you know that the smell of pumpkin pie is an aphrodisiac for men?  True story.



I do remember this strange news story about a guy being arrested for having "relations" with a pumpkin on his front porch...


----------



## Rel (Oct 14, 2005)

Sigdel said:
			
		

> I do remember this strange news story about a guy being arrested for having "relations" with a pumpkin on his front porch...




What she let people do with the pumpkin after I toted it to the car is HER business.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Oct 15, 2005)

Psst...Queen D.  Can I do some pumpkin toting for you?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 15, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Psst...Queen D.  Can I do some pumpkin toting for you?



 *blushes and winks*  You're so bad, Lady A!


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Oct 15, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *blushes and winks*  You're so bad, Lady A!



*giggles and tries to toss her hair* But you know you like it...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 16, 2005)

It is all good until someone loses an eye!


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Oct 16, 2005)

And then, Hey free eyeball!


----------

